# Inecto Pure Coconut Oil Glossing Spray



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I was in Bangkok last week and went to a Boots drugstore (UK chain but they have branches in HK and Bangkok)..and I bought some "Inecto Pure Coconut Oil" products for myself (leave in conditioner, glossing spray, conditioner, hand lotion- I stocked up basically).. well yesterday after Bisou's bath, I sprayed some of the glossing spray on her..it's great!! 

I only sprayed it twice all over her..and it left her very shiny, smelling great and not greasy at all.

Just thought I'd let all the UK posters know about this product. I really like it (for her and for me!).

Buy Inecto Pure Coconut Oil Glossing Spray, £3.06, Serum & Shine Products, Online Pharmacy


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

my Daughter works for Boots so i get discounts ..so i will give them all a try thanks.


----------

